# Looking for an old recipe w/dill sauce



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2007)

It dawned on me that someone here may have my answer. When I was a kid my parents used to make a pasta dish that had a lemon dill sauce. Mom said you used an egg yolk and cream, blended it and tempered it up to coat. Neither of my parents can remember how to make it for some reason, even though we had it all the time. All they do remember is that it came from the New York Times maybe in the mid 70's....
I have tried looking at thier website and googling it. I've found close but no cigar. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

The egg yolk and cream bit make me think of a carbonara, although some Italians say that you shouldn't use cream but then I have heard other Italians say you should! I'll have it either way personally! 
Did it have anything else in it like a meat or veges?

See if anything here helps you:

The New York Times: Archive Search for 'pasta dill recipe'


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope it was just pasta. 
You're right it was similar in texture to carbonara, and got thick and sticky like cold alfredo when it cooled a bit. 
Maybe some lemon in it also?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

Gee you were quick! I added a link to my other post.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey when my e-mail dings I'm there!!

How cheap!!!! You can't read the article unless you pay 99 cents, or buy a subscription to the paper!!!! You can't even tell if it's the right article before you buy it..

I changed the thread title maybe that will ring more bells.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry about the pay thing. Have to say once I saw one of the sublinks that suggested several recipes were there, I just bailed!  If I had seen that, I wouldn't have bothered you with it!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2007)

that's ok, I think that's why I didn't get anywhere last time, I just forgot that part.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2007)

bringing back to top in case the "evening crew" has an idea.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess not!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

Bummer. I had high hopes. On with my quest..... alone.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I'll bump it up there again for you. See if we can get a weekend poster to see it.


----------



## Walt Bulander (Nov 30, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for??
Avgolemono - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds close anyway, maybe if I google Avgolemono I'll get closer? I was thinking it was Italian but I suppose it could be Greek, with the dill and lemon.


----------

